# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcaleta

## Pa linduri

Nje here e nje kohe na ishte daja me nipin dhe dolen per ti gjetur nuse nipit po nipi ishte genjeshtar i tmershem . Kur po iknin ruges daja e porosit nipin kur ta bej me shenje me buze ule pak 
genjeshtren se nuk hahat . OK tha nipi . 
Vajten takuan vajzen e paren pa u ulur mire filloj nipi muhabetin : Kur po ikja nje dite pashe nje dhelper po me 3 metra bisht . Daja e degjon dhe ben sinjalin . Nipi e mer sinjalin dhe thote mos 3 m, 1.5 m ishte dhe daja prape ben sinjalin dhe djali thote mos 1.5 m,
1 m ishte dhe daja prape ben sinjalin . Nipi e mer sinjalin dhe thote : O daja buzen ta plasesh po une dhelpren pa bisht se le .

----------


## Pisi

Te te jap nje keshille. Para ca javesh ka qene nje teme te cilen e kishte hapur Anna Fierakja. Kerkoje dhe gjej ato barcaletat qe jane aty se......

----------


## hiedi

ishte e bukur po me pak efekte speciale

----------


## oltis

EJ,MOS JA THUJ NJERIUT MO SE LE NOM....

----------


## Pa linduri

pse lash nom si pas teje o Oltis ?

----------


## Pisi

Burri me gruan e kishin bere gjithandej dhe than ta provojne njeher ne ballkon po ishte vap e madhe..dhe fillojn kto po gruaja asgje spo ndjente kishte marr gazeten dhe po lexonte....dhe burri zgjat koken posht ballkonit po rrinte nje Zezak dhe e thirr zezakun ky dhe i jep nje peshqir per ta fresku kur ky do bente punen...fillon prap ky po gruaja asgje prap spo ndjente, dhe nervozohet burri dhe i thot zezakut:
aj provoje ti un po te freskoj.
Fillon zezaku dhe gruaja filloi te bertas.
Dhe burri i drejtohet Zezakut: "Ja shiko se si duhet te freskosh e jo ashtu si ti"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MAVERIK

e dini ju pse truri i burrave kushton me pak se ai i grave??? se eshte i perdorur....

----------


## tekla/mrapsht

Njeni takon nji prositut e ithot:Sa e ke Hakun?ajo i thot 30$.Jo i thot ky ,Kaq pak ,pse qa jam un me shku me kurva rruget,a!Mir i thot kja 100$ Prap Ky ,Pak ,Sh.pak.Pse qa je ti >>>?po mir pra i thot aja 200$.TESH PO i thot ai ,veqse Un kam nji ves Tkeq.Qar vesit e pyt Aja..!Un masi te kryjm pun bashk Un te rrahi....{po mir thot kja  Se ju kujtoshin 200$_t}Mir i thot ,Po a mrrah fort.Ti,a?UN pa ti marr TANA Paret stlshoj...!

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

o tekla sti kupetoj fjalet ca shqipe po shkruan  si ne kohet e skenderbeut  ,shkruj me bukur  ,nje vrejtje ,pa keqkupetime .

----------


## DON-KISHOTI

nje burre kishte  marre shume kile ,dhe vajt tek mjeku  per te marre disa keshilla per tu dobesuar , dhe mjeku i thot qe te shpetosh nga ky hall qe te ka gjet duhet te besh cdo mengjes  vrap ne ate malin qe sheh ,sa i thot keshtu ,c'far theeeeeeee une malit me vrap  , je ne vete joo s'behet i thot, po mire i thot mjeku jeni i martuar ,po i thot atehere do beni sex cdo dite me gruan tuaj ,ehhh thot pacienti me mire po  marr malin  me vrap ja ku eshte 2 hapa ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Lonely_Boy

Ishte nje gjuetar qe genjente shume

Nje dite mblidhen te gjithe gjuetaret per zgjedhur
gjuetarin me te mire.
Ai qe genjente shume nuk u ndalke pa genjyer
Valla burra dola nje dite ne pyll isha vetem
sa futem ne pyll ku ja shof 3 derra te eger
dhe i vrava, eci dhe pak ku dhe 5 te tjer 
 i ktheva me kemb perpjet. Futet njeri dhe ja nderpren
muhabetin dhe mbasi tregon historin e tij 
i thot ai qe po genjente ku e lam?
Ja ben njeri te kebt perpjet
nga qe genjente shume dhe nuk e mbante mend
se ca kishte then , dhe thot ia futa ne te q....

bye

----------


## noke

keto jane kot fare

----------


## lisian

ketu po i postoj disa barcaletat me te mira 

-A të kujtohet I dashur,në këtë park ma ke 
vjedhur puthjen e pare?-I thot gruaja burrit.
-Po si nuk më kujtohet e dashur-ia kthen burri.
Për shkak të asaj hajnie po vuaj edhe sot



Kur u zgjua një dembel I papunë nga gjumi I tha së shoqes:
-Jam kënaqur sonte.Në ender gjeta një punë të mire,ku 
fitoja shumë para…
-Vazhdo të flesh mor budalla,derisa të fitosh një shumë të mire-
I tha e shoqja.

një djalë vrapon I gëzuar te babai I tij.
-Baba , a do të më blesh një daulle?
-Do te bësh zhurmë more bir!
-Mos u shqetso,baba,do t’I bie kur të jesh në gjum..

qka thote bjonina kur merr vesh qe ka vakum[vend bosh pa ajer dhe asgje ne te]ne koke.
thote me mir se asgje

----------


## lisian

ja disa te tjera

- Si mund te fusesh 10 Italiane ne nje makine Fiat?

- Hidh nje dollar brenda se futen vete.



Brixhida po mbush nje fjalekryq:
- Ç eshte fundi i jetes? Me shtate shkronja!
- Martesa -pergjigjet babai.



- Im shoq s'me kupton me.
- Ç'fare do ndonje grua tjeter?!
- Jo, jo eshte shurdhuar


- Si t'u duk dreka e dashur?
- E shkelqyeshme, me qe ra fjala, çfare kishim per dreke?


i thote mjeku pacientit do te jap nje ilaq qe te beje 20 vjet me te ri ..i thote pacienti joooo.jam 65 vjeq dhe nese e bej humbas pensionin


nr1 ::

Shkon djali e pyet babain : cili eshte dallimi i normalisht dhe realisht? babai i thote : per te gjetur 
pergjigjjen pyte nenen tende nese do te shkonte ne shtrat me nje milioner..ai e pyet dhe ajo
i thote po.ai i tregon babait..ai i thote pyete tani motren tende nese do te shkonte me nje 
milioner..ajo i tha po dhe ai i tregoi babait ..babai  i tha : normalisht do te kishim 
40 milion euro--realish kemi 2 ku*va

----------


## lisian

DITA E PËRSOSUR



Dita e përsosur në jetën e një gruaje:



08:15 Ta zgjojnë me një të puthur.

08:20 Të shohë teksa peshohet se peshorja tregon dy kilo me pak se ditën e mëparshme.

08:45 Mëngjezim i hershëm në shtrat: lëng portokalli i saposhtrydhur dhe simite. Hapje e dhuratave p.sh. zbukurime të shtrenjta të zgjedhura nga një partner që ia di mirë vlerën asaj.

09:15 Një dush i ngrohtë me vajra me erë të mirë.

10:00 Vënie në lëvizje të trupit në sallonin e

hijeshisë trupore me një trajner privat të pashëm dhe

me humor.

10:30 Pispillosje, bërje e thonjve me manikyr dhe ti

rregullojnë flokët.

12:00 Mëngjez me shoqen më të ngushtë që sapo ka ardhur

në qytet me një mori të rejash për të treguar.

13:00 Të hasë në rrugë ish gruan apo ish të dashurën e

partnerit dhe të shohë pa frikë se ajo ka shtuar 7

kilo.

15:00 Zemër

16:00 Sjellje e 3 duzinash trëndafila të kuq dhe një

kartoline nga një adhurues i fshehtë.

16:15 Vënie në lëvizje të trupit në sallonin e

hijeshisë trupore, ndjekur nga një masazh prej një

djali me trup të madh e të fuqishëm që thotë se rrallë

herë ka qëlluar t´i bëjë masazh dikujt me një trup kaq

të përsosur si i asaj.

17:30 Provim plaçkash më të zgjedhura nga qepjet më të

kushtueshme i cili kthehet në një shfaqje mode.

19.30 Darkim për dy veta me qirinj me kërcim dhe

komplimente.

22:00 Larje në vaskë me ujë të ngrohtë me bubla

(vetëm).

22:50 Ta sjellin në shtrat, çarçafët të sapolarë dhe të

hekurosur.

23.00 Puthje dhe përqafime.

23:15 Rënie në gjum në krahët e tij të fuqishëm.



Dita e përsosur në jetën e një burri:



06.00 Bjen zilja e orës.

06:15 T´ia thithin (blow job).

06:30 Shijim për një kohë të gjate e i patrazuar të

dhjerjes së mëngjesit ndërkohë që lexohen faqet e

sportit në gazetën e ditës.

07:00 Mëngjezi: vezë dhe sallam. Kafe dhe bukë të

thekur të përgatitura nga një shërbëtore lakuriq.

07.30 Vjen limuzina.

07:45 Disa gota whisky në rrugë e sipër për tek

aeroporti.

08:15 Fluturim me një aeroplan jet privat.

09:30 Limuzinë me shofer për tek klubi i golfit (t´ia

thithin në rrugë e sipër)

09:45 Golf

11:45 Limuzina mbrapsh për tek aeroporti (disa gota

whisky).

14:30 Fluturim për në Monte Carlo.

15:30 Ekskursion pasditeje peshkimi. Të gjithë

shoqërueset janë lakuriq.

17:00 Fluturim për në shtëpi. Masazh trupi nga Claudia

Schiffer.

18:45 Larje, dhjerje dhe rruarje.

19:00 Shikim i lajmeve ku Michael Jackson-in e kanë

vrarë. Marihuana është bërë e ligjshme. Hard-core porno

do jipet hapurazi në TV.

19:30 Darka: gaforre si pjatë të parë, Dom Perignon

(1953). Bërxollë e pjekur mirë dhe e shijshme, dhe në

fund akull që shërbehet mbi cica të nxjerrura jashtë.

21:00 Konjak Napoleon dhe një cigare Cohuna përpara

televizorit me ekran të madh. Parje e lajmeve sportive

ku Shqipëria ka mundur Italinë 8:2 në futboll.

23:00 Masazh dhe banjo me ujë të ngrohtë e shoqëruar

nga një picë e shijshme dhe një gotë të madhe birre të

fortë e të ftohtë.

23:15 T´ia thithin për gjumin e ëmbël.

23:45 Rënie në shtrat (vetëm)

23:50 Ia fut një pordhe 12 sekonda të gjatë me katër

lloje të ndryshme zhurme që bën qenin të zhduket prej

dhomës.



http://www.zlm.edu.mk/humor.htm

----------


## Apolloni31

Nje pijanec shkonte shpesh per te pire ne te njejtin lokal
Ulej dhe i thoshte kamarierit,
- *Te lutem me sill dy teke konjak*
Kamarieri behet kurioz dhe mendon pse ky nuk mere nje dopio ne nje got, po mere dy gota me nga nje teke,
Nje dite vendos ta pyes,
- *Me fal po pse merni dy teke me dy gota dhe jo nje dopio ne nje got,*
Pijaneci i thote..
- *Degjo kam pasur nje shoke qe pinim bashke po ai iku ne Amerike dhe une vazhdoje ritualin njesoj,*
Te nesermen pijaneci porosit vetem nje teke
Kamarieri behet perseri kurioz
- *Me fal i thote po pse nje teke mos i ka ndodh ndonje gje atij shokut tend*
 - jo mo jo, ia kthen pijaneci 
 - *une e kam lene tani po pi per ate*

----------


## lisian

Burri dhe gruaja në gjyqin e ndarjes:

- Pse s´i ke folur gruas për 6 muaj ? – pyeti gjykatësi. - Nuk

kam dashur t´ia ndërpres fjalën.



Mësuesja e gjuhës:

- Kur unë them "Ardiani se donte tortën",

çfarë është Ardiani

në këtë rast ?

- Jo fort i zgjuar - përgjigjet nxënësi


Mësuesja don të dijë nëse luteshin në
familjen e Gentit përpara se të hanin:
- Genti çfarë thotë babai yt kur ulet për të
ngrënë ?
- Hë moj, a u bë ajo dreq gjelle ?!


Një psikopatit i duket vetja sikur është

Zoti. Vizitohet nga

një psikiatër. Psikiatri:

-Meqë është hera e parë që po takohemi, më

thuaj gjithçka nga e para.

- Në fillim krijova qiellin dhe tokën...



Një turist pyet një djalë:

- Sa shkoi ora ?

- Dymbëdhjetë e natës.

- Mendova se mos kishte shkuar më tepër.

- Këtu në fshatin tonë nuk shkon më tepër se

fillon pastaj nga njëshi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## lisian

2 partizane,Loni e Shabani po luftonin me gjermonet. E kishin keq fare se ishin vetem kunder nja 30-40 gjermoneve. Degjoheshin vetem krisma dhe plumbat vershellenin mbi kokat e 2 trimave tane.
- O Loni....,OOO Loni.
- He mor dreq çar do!
-Çar ere mban gjaku or taj!
- Ku e di un mor burr, era m*t!
- Mooooooooos,qenkam palgos un or taj!!!!


Nje i pasur e pyeti sherbetorin, se sa e cmonte ate ai.
-1000 franga- u pergjegj shebetori.
-Si? Po 1000 franga ben vetem kostumi qe kam veshur.
-Si urdheron, - u pergjigj sherbetori, - dhe ate e pata parasysh.


Nje here gjate vizitis se tij ne Amerike Papa i kerkon shoferit te tij
qe ti leje makinen se kishte deshire qe ti jepte vete,shoferi nuk ia prishi qejfin. Nje polic trafiku e shikon Limuzinen dhe njofton
menjehere shefin,
-Nje person shume i rendesishem ka ardhur ne qytet.
-Kush ministri?-e pyet shefi
-Jo ,jo ministri.
-Presidenti atehere?
-Jo,jo as presidenti
-Po kush dreqin ka ardhur atehere na qenka me i rendesishem se Presidenti?
-Une -i thote polici-nuk e di se kush eshte ky njeri kaq i rendesishem por ky ka si shofer Papen.

Burrë i mençur + grua e mençur = romantikë
Burrë i mençur + grua jo e mençur = shtatzaní
Burrë jo i mençur + grua e mençur = aferë
Burre jo i mençur + grua jo e mençur = martesë

Një grua është e shqetësuar për të ardhmen e saj deri
sa gjen një burrë.
Një burrë nuk është i shqetësuar për të ardhmen e tij
deri sa gjen një grua

Burrat e martuar jetojnë më gjatë se burrat beqarë, por
burrat e martuar dëshirojnë shumë më tepër të vdesin

babai: Si po ecin mësimet ?
- Po mësoj aq sa dij.
- Mos mëso ato që din por ato që s´din !

 POLITIKE

Thonë se Enver Hoxha pati thërritur njëherë
një plak të vjetër që t´i tregonte përralla. Kështu ai e mori plakun tek kopshti
i tij me lule për t´ia treguar përrallat aty.
- Shumë të bukur e paske bërë kopshtin me
lule - i tha plaku
- Unë kopsht të tillë me lule kam bërë tërë
Shqipërinë - ia
preu Enveri duke gjetur rastin për të bërë
pak propagandë.
- A kam ardhur unë të të tregoj përralla ty,
apo ke ardhur ti
të më tregosh përralla mua ? - e pyeti plaku.


Besoj se ju pelqyen keto barcaleta  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## jul-linda

> POLITIKE
> 
> Thonë se Enver Hoxha pati thërritur njëherë
> një plak të vjetër që t´i tregonte përralla. Kështu ai e mori plakun tek kopshti
> i tij me lule për t´ia treguar përrallat aty.
> - Shumë të bukur e paske bërë kopshtin me
> lule - i tha plaku
> - Unë kopsht të tillë me lule kam bërë tërë
> Shqipërinë - ia
> ...




Di gje ca ndodhi pastaj me plakun ?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## lisian

jo vetem i morra me te mirat nga ajo web se ishin shum  :ngerdheshje:

----------

